# Rear ladder on tribute is it useful or not?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi everyone and thanks so much for tips regarding our 550. which we pick up on the 23rd.
I think I've gathered from past posts but just want to clarify is the rear ladder any use or just decoration? Also do you think our old silverscreens which we use on the old peugot boxer would fit or do we need to buy new ones as we always use ours being in the rather chilly Northeast!
Also off topic abit but I have lost my spare set of Keys  How do I handle this on the Handover? Thanks so much for the help can't wait to be one of the tribby crew! Nic


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Nickynoo
If you are both fairly lightweight I think the ladder can be carefully used- but what for? I have climbed up mine a few times but not for any real purpose.
In fact I do use my ladder, but only to sit my telescopic ladder on when travelling.
The position of the rear roof light stops the fitting of a roof box at the back of the van, so I positioned mine so that I can access it from the side using my telescopic jobby-it works very well.
Tribute 650 has shown that the ladder is only fixed to the door skin using small bolts, so if you do intend to use it check out his simple mods.
I will be willing to bet that you will love driving the 550, especially after the first few hundred miles have loosened it up a bit, and the clutch has bedded in-it is initially a bit fierce, causing judder when reversing.
As for your spare keys for the part exchange I wouldn't worry-you can only hand over what you have.
HTH


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry-forgot the silver screens.
I doubt your old ones will fit properly, but they do now make them for the new Ducato.
We do not have them, yet at any rate. It has been a bit chilly on a few nights when we have been out, but we have not felt the need.
In our 7000 miles we have only had windscreen condensation a few times, notably after a very heavy thunderstorm last Tuesday night in the Paris area.
We always leave the rear roof light slightly open ( it can't let rain in as the cover overlaps the hole by a lot) to let air circulate.
We have always been warm and cosy at night using a standard type mattress cover and a quilt.
BTW welcome to the gang
Paul


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*silver screens for the TriganoTribute*

I would have a go with your present silver screens and see how they do.

First trip we used the silver screen of our VW T4 van. It didn't fit properly but did cover most of the front. Sides were wrong shape.

We did buy internal silver screens for the new Fiat, very disappointed with them compared to the make of our old ones which were Taylor Made. Unfortunately Taylor Made are not making internal blinds for the new Fiat yet. OK, the new ones we have bought do work, we don't like the way they fit on the side windows, the suckers are rubbish in comparison to previous ones, can't shut the side window blinds at all with them. Also very few suckers on front window, am considering making a curtain to hook on to the handles at either side of the cab as feel we could be exposed to all some morning if the silver screens come off during the night 

Jacobite


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo, Welcome to the Tribby Clan!

As Oldenstar mentioned I did some mods to the ladder to enable it to be climbed safely as mine nearly pulled off my door skin, see my post
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-30965-ladder.html

but there is actually no reason to climb it as there is nothing on that part of the roof to go up for, no room there to put a roof box and you would not want to stand on the roof. I use mine to fix a sat dish and digital ariel to when parked up

I would recommend removing the ladder all together before it gets climbed as I think the van looks cleaner without it ( You can see the Fiat badge for a start) You can fill the holes with nice chrome bolts. Once the ladder is climbed the fasteners put slight creases into the door skin which look awfull with the ladder removed but are un-noticeable with the ladder on.

Cheers P


----------

